# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Permbytje ne Tirane.

## DYDRINAS

Pershendetje nga kryeqyteti "europian" i Shqiperise!

01-07-2009

----------


## Daniel Maker

ahahah sa kam qesh o Zot o Zot...po ca eshte te pakten uj i piset apo mahmut?  :perqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ahahah sa kam qesh o Zot o Zot...po ca eshte te pakten uj i piset apo mahmut?



Lapraka, Kombinati, Ali Demiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  i, Komuna e Parisit

----------


## goldian

e kush a fajtori ketu
rruget i shtroi qeveria po kanalizimet a smujti mi ba qeveria?????
apo direkt edi rama del fajtor tani
nese qeveris edi rama dhe keshtu e le tiranen qafen thefte sa me pare po perderisa qeverise pd atehere te marrin dhe ata dicka persiper

----------


## Edvin83

Nga ora 5-5:45, ne Tirane shpertheu nje stuhi qe solli aq shume shi e bresher, saqe nuk mund te shihje as 5 larg nga dendesia e shiut. Rruget u shnderruan ne lumenj, dhe ajo grope qe shihni ne foto e qe dikur ka qene lulishte, u shnderrua ne nje liqen te thelle. Vete e kane fajin qe i kthejne lulishtet ne parkingje qe jane nen nivelin maksimal te lumit te Lanes. Lana u fry dhe niveli i saj u rrit, duke bere qe ujrat e saj te dilnin neper tubacionet e ketij parkingu.

----------


## Apollyon

Kur po permbytet Cekia, Italia etj etj qe jan vite para nesh, imagjinoje neve! Madje shum kan duruar. Sot ka qene stuhi e papare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Te na rroje Edvini qe e boni Komunen e Parisit ,si VENECIA

 :ngerdheshje: 

Se shpejti ne Komunen e Parisit(s'po di c'perfaqeson ky emer ne Historine Botrore, di kush te me thote), do te fillojne kurset profesionele per gondoliere, nen ndihmen e pakursyer te Kryetarit majtis te Venecias,... :ngerdheshje: 

lundrim te mbare o Komunare.....

 :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Kur po permbytet Cekia, Italia etj etj qe jan vite para nesh, imagjinoje neve! Madje shum kan duruar. Sot ka qene stuhi e papare.


Apollon, aty permbyten tokat afer lumejve, dhe jo rruget lal  :shkelje syri: 

se me thane qe Blendi Gonxhja ishte shfaqur ne tv oranews si komentator mbi zgjedhjet.

E pyeti njeri per Kolektorin gje?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pershendetje nga kryeqyteti "europian" i Shqiperise!
> 
> 01-07-2009


Po Vison Plus tv, ka dhen ndonji informacion per fotot ne fjale, qe kane bere xhiron e botes me email?

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Tirona moderne.....

----------


## Apollyon

Te rruga Elbasanit katastrofe e vertete.

----------


## Linda5

> ahahah sa kam qesh o Zot o Zot...po ca eshte te pakten uj i piset apo mahmut?


*E çka ktu per te qesh or mistrec ....osht per te von kujen .......duket sikur esht anej nga bangladeshi........dhe jo ne mes te Tirones kryeqytetit ton.......pra kto politikan te ndyre i din kto pasoja dhe nuk kan mare masa......por o burra kush te zej karriket
U i hengert mortja me mire kto politikan plera*

----------


## Apollyon

Shkoni te Klan edhe shifni lajmet, tmerr i vertete te rruga elbasanit, dhe ne gjith Tiranen.

----------


## Linda5

*Shyqyr qe gjeten pak kohe dhe kto televizione per te treguar se çfar katastrofe u be sot ne Tiran*

----------


## Izadora

Ca po heqin makinat e shkreta    ..........

----------


## dritek7

ju demokratet e ktij forumit  jeni njerezit me legen qe kam par ne jeten time... ne njeren ane thoni se Shqiperia po behet Europ nen qeverisjen e Sales, e verteta esht se Shqiperia = Afganistan nga ana tjater thoni se Tirana esht katastrof nen qeverisjen e Edi Rames e verteta esht se ai e pastroi nga halet qe krijoi PD me gangsteret e tij.... injoranca e politikes suaj e rrit me shum urretjen ndaj jush ...PD  ve bast se esht me e urryer se monizmi..

----------


## derjansi

> ju demokratet e ktij forumit  jeni njerezit me legen qe kam par ne jeten time... ne njeren ane thoni se Shqiperia po behet Europ nen qeverisjen e Sales, e verteta esht se Shqiperia = Afganistan nga ana tjater thoni se Tirana esht katastrof nen qeverisjen e Edi Rames e verteta esht se ai e pastroi nga halet qe krijoi PD me gangsteret e tij.... injoranca e politikes suaj e rrit me shum urretjen ndaj jush ...PD  ve bast se esht me e urryer se monizmi..


jo jo drejt kan kto ne europ ka shku shqipnia po ka met pa hy vetem qytetet ku kryetaret e bashkive jan socialista.

se pjesa tjeter midis europes asht lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> jo jo drejt kan kto ne europ ka shku shqipnia po ka met pa hy vetem qytetet ku kryetaret e bashkive jan socialista.
> 
> se pjesa tjeter midis europes asht lol


"maloko", ja keni hudh nga uraganet ket vit me duket

 :shkelje syri: 


si doli patin serruja?  G99 FITOI

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

> "maloko", ja keni hudh nga uraganet ket vit me duket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si doli patin serruja?  G99 FITOI


po ne ktu sa her vin uragane e stuhi lol fillojn e shajn kryetarin e bashkis 

patin serruja sjan katunet e mija lol

----------


## mia@

> jo jo drejt kan kto ne europ ka shku shqipnia po ka met pa hy vetem qytetet ku kryetaret e bashkive jan socialista.
> 
> se pjesa tjeter midis europes asht lol


D.mth gjer tani vetem veriu qenka ne Europe?!
U dashka vajt andej me jetu. :djall i fshehur:

----------

